# help with a new business



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

I recently started my own valeting and detailing business in february of this year after 10 years working for others (mainly Ford,BMW and most recently Vauxhall) I've created a website,posted adverts on Google,Touch local and qype and after a positive start in March with probably 5 or 6 customers things have slowed down lately, now i'm realistic enough to realise that these things take time and im not going to be an over night success but i was wondering if anybody could give me some pointers in how best to drum up custom right at the beginning as i know most of you will have been there as well when you started out so any advice would be much welcomed. So far i have done a special offer offering £20 discounts on two of my full valets and that worked initially but things have dried up at the moment so any ideas or advice is welcome.

many thanks
Marc.


----------



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

I had the same problem, but now it's picked up. Hand out leaflets, it's boring but does the job! Also ask around shops to leave a few cars on the counter. Worked a treat for me!


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was doin great, custom was building quickly then came the easter holidays  not one phone call  I was pretty shocked to say the least:doublesho thinking I would have been pretty busy over this time hopefully I pick back up once the schools are back cause the wolves are at the door :wall:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

My phone is quiet over any holidays its the only way I know its the holidays! 

I dont think flyers work personally, in almost 4 years ive never dropped one. Internet and WOM is how my business works for me.


----------



## maverick2702 (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks guys your comments were very useful and anymore advise you could give me would be very helpful indeed.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you ask your customers for a contact telephone number? If so, give them a bell and say you are doing a special discount for repeat customers.

Get some fliers printed and go down your nearest car park. Stick the fliers under car wipers.

Do you have a van or car with your business logo on the side? If so, go for a drive around town *slowly* so people can get visibility of your business.

If all else fails go visit some more dealers, franchised and non franchised and tout for business. Make sure you park your logo'd van \ car on the dealer premises and take your time.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Sell maintenance packages to your customers so you get a guaranteed flow of business through the year. 

Call your existing customers - ask them when they would like booking in

Get window stickers made (Like dealers do) and give them to your clients for free when they have their car done, also key fobs, tax disk holders, reminder stickers (like MOT) for when it needs doing again

If you use a van make sure it's got your logo and contact details on and keep it immaculate. If you and/or the wife/girlfriend/boyfriend (you never know) have a car get an advert in the back window and keep the car immaculate

Do special offers for your clients when they introduce a friend - introduce someone who takes an x level service and get yours half price/30% off whatever, next time

Do something in your community/for charity (in your business name) - help the scouts raise money through car washes, get your van there and give out business cards

Make sure your work is brilliant! Ask your customers if they would be happy to recommend your services and if not why? Feedback is vital.

Go to Chamber of Commerce breakfast meetings - talk to other local businesses and sell yourself, lots of business done in those places. Sell the benefits to fleet managers of maintaining their vehicles, business owners keeping their vehicles looking great to raise the customers perception of their business.

Times are tough right now, you have got to think out of the box, get your business name out there. Marketing is harder than the day job!

With regard to flyers - in my experience they offer little return, less than 1% even when targeted at specific markets. They are only effective if you target a verified database and follow up with a call. You will be able to do this once you have a decent customer database to work with. I have had returns as good as 15% from flyers when coupled with proactive calls. You can buy a database to target but they aren't cheap and there is no guarantee of income from it. If you don't have the skill to do proactive calls get a part time job in a telesales call centre for a couple of months and let them train you (you might earn some cash too!)

HTH


----------



## Random Shuffle (Feb 24, 2010)

Approach businesses with company car fleets or target office buildings with offers for over, say, 4 cars.


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

Leaflets are a must you can even contact Royal Mail and pay them to post on their rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

having a slack day ? - Simple one here is to go round the industrial estates- talk to the receptionist, say you had a cancellation, are in the area does anyone inside want a valet - interior - exterior etc etc - good way of getting bread and butter work - or as above approach the local companies in the area, put together a price plan and crack them out in one day - your diary will soon be full.

All you need sometimes is the day when you have no work is to build up the mojo to get in the van and go trawling if need be.

Good luck with it :thumb:


----------



## Hettie (May 18, 2011)

Hi,
I dont think flyers, work personally in almost 4 years ive never dropped one. Internet and WOM is how my business works for me.


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

When I started I had 10000 flyers printed 5000 which I paid a company to post for me cost a fortune, got one call from them £20 job. The rest I do myself on down days.

WOM is best and I get quite a few calls from the signage on the van, people come over to chat to me when Im doing a job, I always make sure the van is spot less inside and out, I wear smart looking uniform type outfit with company logo embroidered on it to show professional image.

Website has pictures of work down and will soon have a customer testimonial page.

Target office buildings, Ive found solicitors offices to be good also any type which do house calls mortgage advisors, financial advisors etc they all have nice cars and dont want to turn up at customers houses driving a shed.

I got a contract yesterday for a monthly valet starting with a full detail on a Merc sprinter van from the carpet company were I got my vinyl from for the floor of my van. Saw the state of his vans and just started chatting about what I do, agreed a price and away you go.

Every person you speak to is a potential customer, I sold a valet to my doctor last week when I went in for check up, bloke at the check out in Tesco week before.

Find a nice area and offer to do a freebie on a flash car, if they like your work they will have you back and tell neighbours friends etc.

Hope some of that helped.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Flawless said:


> When I started I had 10000 flyers printed 5000 which I paid a company to post for me cost a fortune, got one call from them £20 job. The rest I do myself on down days.
> 
> WOM is best and I get quite a few calls from the signage on the van, people come over to chat to me when Im doing a job, I always make sure the van is spot less inside and out, I wear smart looking uniform type outfit with company logo embroidered on it to show professional image.
> 
> ...


Wow, I like your style selling a valet to your doc lol. I thought I was bad... Hope I never meet you or I'll end up letting you valet my valeting/detailing van


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

JasonPD said:


> Wow, I like your style selling a valet to your doc lol. I thought I was bad... Hope I never meet you or I'll end up letting you valet my valeting/detailing van


:lol:


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

JasonPD said:


> Wow, I like your style selling a valet to your doc lol. I thought I was bad... Hope I never meet you or I'll end up letting you valet my valeting/detailing van


My brother in law used to get them done for free but now he pays, little bit of a discount but business is business, quick once over every week on his Astons and Range Rover full works every month and when he gets a new one in his company fleet its a full enhancement. Only person I dont charge is my mum but saying that she will make my tea for me to take home after, bless her :lol:


----------

